# Question on Wiring HO Bachmann EZ Track



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'm working on getting started on the benchwork for my layout but I did a mock up with the track to make sure everything is gonna fit in the room. I ran the train for a few minutes and it would loose power in different sections especially the turnouts but if I gave the train a little push it would take off again. The only feeder I have on the track is on a 9" straight piece. So my question is should I put feeder wires in every so many feet? If so how would I do that since it has the gray roadbed on it. My layout to start off will be DC but soon after my wedding hopefully I can go to DCC. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I put feeders every 3 foot or shorter and to all 3 legs of a Switch/Turnout.
Just drill small holes threw the roadbed then solder wires to the outsides of the rails.


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok thanks for the help.


----------

